# $10 Boom (lift) Pole



## rrfxxxr (May 30, 2011)

Got this Lift pole for $10 bucks. This is a good example on how not to repair a Boom Pole. 
Small angle iron added to brace where main pipe is creased. Looks like someone tried to haul heavy object and rolled or fell back on the lift pole. Chain is wrapped around where the damage is located. I attached the chain to the trailer hitch from the end of the boom and pulled up until the the pop-off valve kicked in. No movement of the pipe near the crease could be seen. I may try to repair and remove the extra braces. If I do, I will post b4 and after photos.
Later
Sbw


----------



## HickoryNut (Mar 8, 2011)

What a find! Nice little Bota' there also!


----------

